# CFHS OP Celebration - EFMC



## Armymedic (27 May 2004)

Anyone have more info beyond what is on the CFHS site?

Anyone going?


----------



## mikeninercharlie (30 May 2004)

15 teams of HS soldiers drawn from both reg and res communities are entered in a competition designed to raise our collective ability to support field force units. Bottom line - you can have the finest medical skills in the world however, unless you can move and fight (if necessary) to deliver the care - then the medical skills are of little value...   

The 4 member teams will be expected to complete a number of events at stands very similar in design to those used by the US Army's Expert Field Medical challenge over a 2 1/2 day period. The stands will cover battlefield mobility and navigation, fieldcraft and casualty management scenarios.     Rumour has it that "Truth Duty Valour" will be filming the event.


----------



## starlight_745 (6 Jun 2004)

I remember hearing something about the makeup of the team.  Apparently needs one officer, minimum one female member and minimum 2 members qualified to BTLS-basic level.  The standard for the competition will be the BTLS protocols.


----------



## MedCorps (6 Jun 2004)

I was speaking to my buddy who is a FE with 400 Sqn.  It is the reserve Tac Hel Sqn in Borden.   He was saying that they have a bunch of taskings for EFMC. 

One of them he mentioned was a repell from the chopper and the other was a task to take some of the OLN camera crews up for coverage of a team river crossing with ropes and stuff (small party tasking).  He said they are hoping to get wicked camera angles and is happy that he is getting flight time.  

Good luck to anyone going.  I am sure it will be hours of fun watching medical folk plan and execute a river crossing.  Cannot wait to see it on TV 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Armymedic (8 Jun 2004)

I found out the other day 2 Fd Amb is sending down MLVW and some other assests to the competition. Its sounding pretty big. With the tac hel support, it could be interesting. Supposed to be 15 teams of four. The school must be getting outside pers to help organize and run it.

Also there is a Fd Amb team, a Dental team, and supposed to  be a 1 CFH team from Petawawa heading down to Borden, plus all the others going for the confrences and parade. Sounds like a big party. 

And whats this about a CADPAT Bowtie for a mess dinner?


----------



## Armymedic (20 Jun 2004)

I am heading down to Borden for OP Celebration tasks and conferences. 
If any of you are going, look for the 2 FD Amb peoples, I'll be with them.

See you at the mess dinner, golfing or parade.


----------



## Armymedic (25 Jun 2004)

The CF Health Services initial Expert Field Medical Team competition is all over and,

2 Fd Amb team won.   

OLN's show Truth, Duty, Valour did film it and is highlighting the 2 Fd Amb Team team in the show. From what they were saying, the team was filmed on 5 of the 11 stands at the competition and also did interviews on the last day. Apparently the show will air around Dec.

There were also14 other teams from :
1 Fd Amb,
5 Fd Amb
1 Cdn Fd Hosp
Gagetown
Ottawa
Esquimalt
Halifax
Sherbroke
Trenton
Winnepeg
15 Fd Amb Edmonton
1 Dental 
11 Fd Amb

Also there was a mess dinner on Wends and Op Celebration parade on Fri. Also there were several working groups and conferences in Borden for the event.


----------



## Hunter (27 Jun 2004)

This sounds like a great competition.  Anyone know where I can find more info?


----------



## Armymedic (27 Jun 2004)

It was all done last week but here was the site. The best info is probably from a couple of us who went down and know people on the teams that competed...

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/about_us/op_celebration/OpCel_Borden/engraph/op_cel_e.asp

Also see my post up in Canadian Army forum up above...


----------



## Hunter (28 Jun 2004)

Thanks for the info - this looks like a great competition!  Is it going to become an annual event?


----------

